# TOS Enterprise Photos



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Here's a link to a PDF booklet of very fine photos of the Grey Lady as she sits at the NASM today. It's a free download: http://up-ship.com/blog/?p=14177

While you're there, check out Scott's other fine publications!

Larry


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great link!
Thanks for post it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah realy, thanks for posting these pics.
Boy...what a mess they made of the old girl! Whats up with the trench inside the nacelles? And that lower saucer paint scheme! Yikes! Had they ever even WATCHED the show?:freak:
I hope they get someone in there to correct that travesty. Pains me to see her like that!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hunch said:


> Boy...what a mess they made of the old girl! Whats up with the trench inside the nacelles? And that lower saucer paint scheme!I hope they get someone in there to correct that travesty. Pains me to see her like that!





That 'trench' inside the warp nacelles has _always been there_, so have you ever watched an episode of TOS?????? and the lady has looked that way for almost 15 years now. Where have you been???????


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Yup, she's a mess alright. Has anyone made of model of her as she stands now? Just curious, not wanting to put anyone down.

I've heard that the NASM wants someone to bankroll a redo of her painting. What do you think that would cost, and who would you think would be the ideal person or company to repaint her?

Larry


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The ideal person to repaint the big E?? Why Greg Jein of course!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Steve Neill over on the Replica Prop Forum has a thread all about an effort by he and his friends in the industry to renovate the Enterprise to her former glory. 
They just need funding and access to the model by the Smithsonian. 

Not sure but you may need a logon to access this link:

http://www.thereplicapropforum.com/f10/enterprise-restoration-project-129807/index5.html

As far as anyone building a model approximating the weathering done to her as she currently looks, I suppose my build of the 18" AMT kit comes pretty close:

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r259/Trekriffic/1701TOSbowfromabove-1.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r259/Trekriffic/New Ships 11-02-07/AMT1701StbdonStand.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r259/Trekriffic/New Ships 11-02-07/SaucerVentralDetail.jpg


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> That 'trench' inside the warp nacelles has _always been there_, so have you ever watched an episode of TOS?????? and the lady has looked that way for almost 15 years now. Where have you been???????


Easy there fella, I was refering to the strange metal strip with all the wacky detail on it seen IN the trench. I believe it should be metal strip with holes in it and not that fancy thing thats half falling off in the pic. At least thats what all MY reference photos show, so try not jumping down my throat like YOU were the one who fabricated the original, its rude and uncalled for.:wave:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hunch said:


> Easy there fella, I was refering to the strange metal strip with all the wacky detail on it seen IN the trench. I believe it should be metal strip with holes in it and not that fancy thing thats half falling off in the pic. At least thats what all MY reference photos show, so try not jumping down my throat like YOU were the one who fabricated the original, its rude and uncalled for.:wave:


Hold on there laddie, lets not get bent all out of shape here, ok?? 
First how do you figure I was 'jumping down your throat'????
Second, I _never claimed to 'fabricate'_ the big E filmng model, so if you would please do NOT twist my words around. OK??
And third, to what metal strip are you reffering??


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The metalic strip with the holes in it located in the trench. It runs horizontaly down the inside portions of the trenches. The newfangled one appear to have square shapes around the holes and does not fit.
The "have you ever watched an episode of TOS" with SIX question marks followed by "where have you been" with six more question marks is considered rude where I come from, indicating that I am out of the loop and possibly that I dont know what I'm talking about. Perhaps I read the comment wrong, but I'm pretty sure that was your intention. Regardless I will not argue over it and have said all I'm going to on the matter. Its a fake space ship that they messed up during restoration.
James


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hunch, if you've noticed I have a habit of clicking the question mark more than once most of the time, perhaps it is a bad habit. Also I probably should have added a smiley to that particular post to indicate I was being saracastic. So please accept my apoligies for giving you the wrong impression.:wave:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

No sweat bro, and I apologize for being some what ill-tempered. I'm pretty sure we can both agree that what was done to the big "E" was nothing shy of horrific, but I certainly dont want to put words in your mouth. I think when I was twelve I could have done better!

Wow, I think that was the first time I've ever become mad online!:tongue:
Sorry that everyone had to read it,
James


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hunch said:


> The metalic strip with the holes in it located in the trench. It runs horizontaly down the inside portions of the trenches. The newfangled one appear to have square shapes around the holes and does not fit.
> James


Do you have a link to what you're talking about or can you tell us where you saw this??? Because I have never noticed that before.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

See the link in the first post, look on pages 16 and 16 of that document.

Larry


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I see nothing to indicate different pages.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

irishtrek said:


> I see nothing to indicate different pages.


It's here:

http://www.up-ship.com/eAPR/stuff/SA02_Enterprise.pdf

The link will open the booklet in a pdf format.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I tried to copy an example off of the PDF so I could post the difference but it wont let me copy. Oh, well.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^^ Here ya go.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

The original grill from the model shown removed in the center of the photo does not appear to be radically different from the grill used for the 1991 restoration. Am I missing something?


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wattanasiri said:


> The original grill from the model shown removed in the center of the photo does not appear to be radically different from the grill used for the 1991 restoration. Am I missing something?


The original piece consisted of a smooth metal strip with round perforations. The replacement appears to have a rectangular grid pattern surrounding the perforations. I believe this is what he is objecting to, if I understand correctly. The new strip is not an exact match for the original, but I don't think it looks bad. In fact, if anything, it provides additional fine detail to give a greater sense of scale. IMHO, of course. So it doesn't bother me a bit. The paint job on the other hand...


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Larry523. I agree with your assessment of the added detail. The 1991 paint "restoration" was really unfortunate.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

If it was not the Enterprise the pattern on the metal trench piece would be no big deal, but it IS the Enterprise and I dont see why such corners would be cut.
Dont have the right material? Eh, this ones good enough.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

It's what's known as 'artistic license' and besides when the Smithsonian took possesion of the 11 foot filming model way back in the early-mid '70s they had to fabricate the deflector dish as well as the bussard collector domes on the warp nacelles to replace the originals which some how got lost or messed up, so it's not just the first time they screwed up something on the big E. The paint job is just the most recent.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I think it would have been better to display her "as is", at least it would have been a display worth looking at and would not fool people into thingking that is how it originaly looked during filming.
Besides the upper saucer I cant stand looking at it.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC the upper saaucer is the ONLY part which was not disturbed with the restoration- they kept it in the original condition.

I can understand replacing damaged details, but the 'restored' hull shading is unforgivable.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm curious - has the perpetrator of this crime ever commented on his villification by everyone who ever loved Our Grey Lady?

Larry


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

LGFugate said:


> I'm curious - has the perpetrator of this crime ever commented on his villification by everyone who ever loved Our Grey Lady?
> 
> Larry


Eh? I was under the impression it was irishtrek!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hunch said:


> Eh? I was under the impression it was irishtrek!


Say what!?!? I thought it was you!!:wave:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Say what!?!? I thought it was you!!:wave:


I'll wager the two of us could have done a much better job!:thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Most of the users here could have done a better job!!:wave:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I can understand the need to fabricate missing or broken parts, and occasionally the replacement may not look accurate enough to please our more educated and discerning eyes. The vast majority probably wouldn't even give it a second thought.

OTOH, the paint job... Great Maker, what were they thinking??? Maybe a LITTLE panel shading to present a sense of scale, but the job that was done is so over the top it's just ridiculous! 

I agree that a repaint by someone who knows what the hell they are doing would be a great idea. This lady deserves far better treatment than she has received.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Most of the users here could have done a better job!!:wave:


Well, THAT is some faint praise!


----------



## Gary7 (Jan 2, 2013)

check out this page. http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=8672 And look at http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpre...03/kg_star-trek_tos_1701_studio_model-048.jpg Begs to question " Are there grid lines? ". Yes, I think there are.


----------

